# help with 1969 Pontiac GTO convertible wheel fitment for 18 inch



## nicpatane (Mar 25, 2021)

hi everyone,
new here. I am looking to upgrade my 14 inch rallies to American racing VN510s in 18x8 front 245-40-18, and 18x10 rear 295-35-18

my car is stock all around.
would these wheels fit a 69 convertible?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow... 18x10 295? I had 17x9 255 in the rear and rubbed. And thats with my quarter fender well cut and massaged. In the front I had 17 x 8" with 225. Now I have 8" all around with same size tires and barely a rub on occasion with stock height springs. 4" in 4" out. Maybe with most of your offset in.


----------



## 67 ragtop (Jun 15, 2020)

nicpatane said:


> hi everyone,
> new here. I am looking to upgrade my 14 inch rallies to American racing VN510s in 18x8 front 245-40-18, and 18x10 rear 295-35-18
> 
> my car is stock all around.
> would these wheels fit a 69 convertible?


How's it going. Not sure if you did this but you need to do some measuring from the hub
to the fender well outer edge and the hub to the inner wheel well and find out what tire width
will fit your car. You also need to check to see if you need a backset or a forward set for the rims
so the tire will set center of the well. Try the web sight tiresize.com or 1010tires.com see if that helps. You need to do some home work before you order something you can't use. I have a 67 lemans and I put 240/45/17 and they fit perfectly . Good luck Don't rush yourself


----------



## nicpatane (Mar 25, 2021)

RMTZ67 said:


> Wow... 18x10 295? I had 17x9 255 in the rear and rubbed. And thats with my quarter fender well cut and massaged. In the front I had 17 x 8" with 225. Now I have 8" all around with same size tires and barely a rub on occasion with stock height springs. 4" in 4" out. Maybe with most of your offset in.
> View attachment 141486


looks sweet, I believe the 68+ A bodies have a little more room to fit than previous gens. I see 275 being ridden on the gross frequently.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

nicpatane said:


> looks sweet, I believe the 68+ A bodies have a little more room to fit than previous gens. I see 275 being ridden on the gross frequently.


Thanks, that's possible. Maybe someone with a 68 will chime in.


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

67ragtop is on the mark.
Couple of things to remember.. 
With the tire size you mentioned on the front, you might rub when you make a turn on the corner of the body. Typically this happens in the rear of the front wheel well. I tried to run 50 series on the front of my 71 years ago and had that problem.
Don't forget to take into account tire height or your speedometer could be way off (as much as 10 MPH). This gets into the speedo gear in the trans and how many teeth, etc.. etc..


----------



## Hootchi (Apr 7, 2021)

nicpatane said:


> hi everyone,
> new here. I am looking to upgrade my 14 inch rallies to American racing VN510s in 18x8 front 245-40-18, and 18x10 rear 295-35-18
> 
> my car is stock all around.
> would these wheels fit a 69 convertible?


 Hey Nic, did you end up moving ahead on this? I have a 68 convertible and am thinking of making the same changes and would like to go with 18's. I noticed that Ames seems to only carry to 17......let me know what you have learned.


----------



## 67 ragtop (Jun 15, 2020)

Hey Nic have you picked out your wheels and style yet, if not try
BBWheels.com the have a large selection and sizes. That's where I 
purchased my 17 " Cragars from they worked well


----------

